# Kobe's Shoes Being worn by DeMar DeRozan



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> 'The final negotiations were still being done yesterday, but DeRozan said he expects to be signing an endorsement deal with Nike and more significantly will be the only NBA player this season to wear the signature shoe of Kobe Bryant, the Los Angeles Lakers star and reigning NBA Finals most valuable player.
> 
> “That’s great, that’s big, being able to wear one of my favourite player’s shoes,” DeRozan said yesterday as he sat in the bleachers at Carleton University where the Toronto Raptors are holding training camp. For the second successive day Hedo Turkoglu (knee) and Chris Bosh (hamstring) were idle, leaving more work for the remaining group
> 
> ...


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/raps-rookie-has-ties-to-kobe/article1308075/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Gotta be the shoes!


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I actually went to high school with this guy.


----------

